# slingshot give away



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok i won a slingshot from flipgun it the only drawing i have ever won so i thought i would try and keep this going i am puting up a slingshot my self the thing is to be entered you have to guess what 0311/8541 in my user name means there are ways to find out i will post a pic of the sling shot to be given away tommorrow so say your in with the answer good luck


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, I'm in.

Your _*affiliation with the Marine Corps?*_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Marine_Corps_Scout_Sniper

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOS_0311


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i guess im in

0311 - usmc code, military occupational specialty (mos) code for rifleman

8541 - 8541 tactical


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Semper Fi


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in

0311/8541 United States Marine Corps


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm in:

0311 Marine Corp MOS Rifleman

8541 Scout Sniper


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm in 
0311 Marine Corp MOS Rifleman
8541 Scout Sniper


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm in!

0311

8541

US Marine Corps MOS Rifleman Scout Sniper. 
Pretty gnarly sir.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm in:

0311 Marine Corp MOS Rifleman

8541 Scout Sniper

In case your wondering how an old Canadian would know this, the answer is he wouldn't. When it comes to a free slingshot we have no pride, copy and paste.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here it is a black mangrove natural i made a few months ago had not been shot it was to pretty for me to shoot and as a second place i will give away a burlap shooter to the first one that can guess what ghost means in my user name will draw the name next friday


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

This has been said but, Semper Fi.

SMS


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

AJW said:


> I'm in:
> 0311 Marine Corp MOS Rifleman
> 8541 Scout Sniper
> 
> In case your wondering how an old Canadian would know this, the answer is he wouldn't. When it comes to a free slingshot we have no pride, copy and paste.


I have no pride AND I'm too lazy to copy / paste lol. I'M IN! That thing is beautiful!

Thank you for your service.

Chris


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

Im in 2nd Battalion 24th Marines
The Mad Ghosts
Chicago, Illinois[32]
Think I might be wrong


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Your Ebay account name.

http://myworld.ebay.com/0311-8541


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good for you Sir!


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

I think that's what ghost means in his username


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm guessing Ghost was your codename / nickname while you were in the forces.

Btw, I'm ALREADY in!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in:

0311 Marine Corp MOS Rifleman

8541 Scout Sniper


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Rats, he beat me to it!!

meaning, you are not just scary up close......but far away!



rockslinger said:


> I'm in:
> 
> 0311 Marine Corp MOS Rifleman
> 
> 8541 Scout Sniper


Rats, he beat me to it!!

meaning, you are not just scary up close......but far away!

I'm in!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

"not been shot it was to pretty for me to shoot"

You're right. It is too pretty to shoot. I know the answer to all three but cannot give it. Thanks, Ghost. Congratulations to the winner.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ox you are right so pm me your address and i will send you the burlap slingshot when i send out the other slingshot after the drwaing next friday and you are still able to win the blackmangrove slingshot good luck


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Ox you are right so pm me your address and i will send you the burlap slingshot when i send out the other slingshot after the drwaing next friday and you are still able to win the blackmangrove slingshot good luck


Yippee! Ghost just sounds like the nickname of a nasty Scout Sniper. Thank you for your service sir. How long were you in the Marines?

Sending PM in a minute buddy


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

Guess I was totally wrong with what I wrote haha silly me


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

It was my call sign nickname as it became


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

What is the mad ghosts in the marines the thing I wrote lol


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Don't know not me


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

Never mind haha thanks for the chance though


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the chance, Ghost! She's a beauty!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You military guys are alright by me! Thanks for serving.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm already in on this great giveaway challenge and in keeping with my entry, I would suggest that 'Ghost" refers to the acronym for Martine Corp Sniper or "Ghost Warrior". This has evolved as it is thought that the target of the sniper sees as an aparition or ghost, the Angel of Death ( the Grim Reaper), just before he meets his maker. Love that avatar!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Missed out on the whole thing but wanted to thank you for your service to our country, and putting your butt in a sling for the folks back home.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey hope I didn't miss it.
I'm in, 0311 Marine Corp Mos Rifleman, 8541 Scout Sniper. 
My best friend was a Gunnery Sargent in the Marines, due to a spinal issue I was not able to join. Thank you for serving your country. Good luck everyone.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ox this is the burlap slingshot you will be geting it will come with tbg bands i will be drawing friday night for the winner of the black mangrove natural


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Ox this is the burlap slingshot you will be geting it will come with tbg bands i will be drawing friday night for the winner of the black mangrove natural


I love it! I don't have a shooter with an offset handle like that yet so it will definitely be a new experience for me. I've also never gotten my hands on cloth laminate so this little slinger should get a lot of testing. Thanks for the opportunity Ghost.


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm in, thank you ! :looney:

0311 Marine Corp MOS Rifleman
8541 Scout Sniper

Either that or it's your birthday 03/11/8541 and you're from the future. :aahhhh:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok i will be drawing the name tommorrow good luck to all


----------



## masonjarbeading (Dec 5, 2012)

I know this is over Thank you for serving and WELCOME HOME! My husband did three tours in the Naim


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh i just put all the names in my cover thats a hat in the marines and my little 3 year old devil pup drew out the name tradspirit so you will get the blackmangrove slingshot pm me you addtess and i will get yours and ox slibgshot in the mail asap

Thank you for playing


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Oh i just put all the names in my cover thats a hat in the marines and my little 3 year old devil pup drew out the name tradspirit so you will get the blackmangrove slingshot pm me you addtess and i will get yours and ox slibgshot in the mail asap
> 
> Thank you for playing


Thanks a million buddy. We all appreciate your generosity!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for your generosity, and more importantly thank you for your service to our country, It's a beauty and will be thoroughly enjoyed. Pm sent with address.

Thank you again sir,

Jim


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Joe: I received the black mangrove slingshot in today's mail! It is just beautiful and fits my hand like a glove! Thank you!! But the additional "David sling" that you sent was a real surprise!!! I thought I should let you know that I launched a rock with it I know not where, but it was launched with authority! It is my first true sling and your design is simplistic and very easy to use. Thank you again sir for your generosity and your service. Jim


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

glad you like it and have fun


----------

